# Drives disabled



## lomofino (Nov 22, 2007)

I receive a message when attempting to start Roxio v9. 'All drives are set to disabled. In this OS, in order to start Roxio ... you must either physicall remove your drive(s) or enable at least one drive.' I've never seen anything like this before - can anyone help me with this?

Thanks


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

http://help.admin.mtu.edu/docs/index.php/Roxio:Drives_disable_error

No verification that this fix works but I'm familiar with the upper and lower filters and they are related to optical drives so it sounds like a legitimate fix.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

This may be easier.

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts_desc/xp_cd_dvd_fix.htm


----------

